# Blue Roan - What do you think?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome! how'd you do that?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would think so yes. That or a very dirty grey horse


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

ive seen that horse somewhere and its in my picture folder


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> ive seen that horse somewhere and its in my picture folder


What do you mean? :?


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

It is beautiful! Good job!


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

its a roan quarter horse


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She colored over a Quarter horse picture on google.


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> She colored over a Quarter horse picture on google.


So what I have told people that. It is part of the learning process and it is quite hard to be perfectly honest with you.


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

Quebeth said:


> Harlee rides horses said:
> 
> 
> > She colored over a Quarter horse picture on google.
> ...


Oh well. This might be an old post, but I haven't been here for a while and I really want to say this:

You should tell that to everyone who you show the picture to, and a link to the original picture would be nice. Also, it would be better to learn by tracing and eye balling first and then move on to the coloring when you have the anatomy right. Or at least that is what I believe... (I have never heard of that being a part of a learning process...)

And I am not trying to be mean or anything. I just have the need to get people to draw better. :lol:


----------



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

that's awesome


----------

